# Props to Extreme Peptides Thank you



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 21, 2012)

ive always used Extreme Peptides for my Exemstane research,and its always done great and worked great,blood test after blood test on my mice,so last week i ordered 1 bottle of clomifene for my friends research purpose on fertility studies and I ordered 1 bottle of Extemestane for my reasearch purposes........so a few days late i got a package in the mail,opened it and only 1 bottle was in there and it was my friends clomifene,so i email Extreme Peptides and told them of the situation and that my Extemestane was not in the box,so they emailed me back and said they would look into it and look at the photos of the order

So the very next day i get another email from them saying they had indeed made a mistake and didnt put my Exemestane in the package,and to top it off they put an extra bottle in there for the trouble,and I thought that was so nice of them,and I appreciated it so much,that meant alot to me,at least there are still companies that care about there customers,i wsnt expecting an extra bottle,i wouldve been cool with the one,but them sending an extra was the icing on the cake,so my hats are off to Extreme Peptides,wonderful company and sponser here!!!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Props to Extreme Peptides!!!!!! Thank you!!!*

Nice looking at this Co to order from it, thnx fo rthe feedback.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Props to Extreme Peptides!!!!!! Thank you!!!*

Yeah EP's the shit. Prices and products are g2g. Always use them for my ancillaries.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Props to Extreme Peptides!!!!!! Thank you!!!*

Hell ya man.   Got
To love free shit and good company's


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Props to Extreme Peptides!!!!!! Thank you!!!*

thats awesome ! Gooooaaal for your rats!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Props to Extreme Peptides!!!!!! Thank you!!!*



Pikiki said:


> Nice looking at this Co to order from it, thnx fo rthe feedback.


yea brother they are good to go,ive always used them



coltmc4545 said:


> Yeah EP's the shit. Prices and products are g2g. Always use them for my ancillaries.


indeed brother


----------



## Spongy (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Props to Extreme Peptides!!!!!! Thank you!!!*

Glad to see that there is a research company out there taking this seriously.  After my experience with LR3 I have basically given up on research companies.  I will be giving EP a try though.  Thanks for your review brother!


----------



## trim (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Props to Extreme Peptides!!!!!! Thank you!!!*

good to hear ep is a reputable company.  I just started giving my lab rats some of their liquid arimidex and was crossing my fingers that it was legit.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Props to Extreme Peptides!!!!!! Thank you!!!*



Spongy said:


> Glad to see that there is a research company out there taking this seriously.  After my experience with LR3 I have basically given up on research companies.  I will be giving EP a try though.  Thanks for your review brother!


yea spongy they are a good compnay and i like thier products,theres only 2 companies i use for my research and ep is one of them



trim said:


> good to hear ep is a reputable company.  I just started giving my lab rats some of their liquid arimidex and was crossing my fingers that it was legit.


your rats will like them


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Props to Extreme Peptides!!!!!! Thank you!!!*

Let me get my cheers here for extreme peptides, place an order for my next reaserch for my little rat and receive an email saying some of my items are back order status. Then next day a sale came out, just email them back and they will toss and extra item so I come off even on this so I don`t need to cancel my order. This is how a company take care of their customers. Thnx EP for the great biz.


Pikiki


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Props to Extreme Peptides!!!!!! Thank you!!!*

They nearly always run a sale if you are on their emailing list. I buy my Ipam/Cjc and MT2 from there.


----------



## Gt500face (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Props to Extreme Peptides!!!!!! Thank you!!!*

After reading all of these good reviews on extreme peptides I'm going to give them a try.


----------

